# Fiona Erdmann: Gerichts-Beschluss gegen Georgina Fleur !



## Mandalorianer (29 Mai 2013)

*Fiona Erdmann: Gerichts-Beschluss gegen Georgina Fleur !*



 

Jetzt ist Schluss! Model Fiona Erdmann (24) zieht die notwendigen Konsequenzen und rechnet mit Georgina Fleur (23) ab, nachdem diese ihre Schmuck-Kollektion nach der gemeinsamen Zeit im Dschungelcamp als "geklaut" bezeichnete. Schon zuvor wurde gemunkelt, Fiona könne Georgina vor Gericht bringen. Jetzt macht Fiona Ernst! Gegenüber Promiflash stellte sie aber klar: "Ich habe erst versucht, die Angelegenheit friedlich zu klären. Doch Georgina hat nicht darauf reagiert und deswegen sah ich einfach keine andere Möglichkeit, als gerichtlich gegen ihre Vorwürfe vorzugehen!"

Bedeutet: Gegen Georgina wurde nun eine einstweilige Verfügung vom Landgericht Berlin verordnet. Diese macht deutlich, dass sich die ehemalige Bachelor-Kandidatin nicht noch einmal auf solch negative Weise über Fionas Schmuck-Kollektion äußern darf, es sei denn, Georgina möchte 250.000 Euro zahlen. Alternativ kann die rothaarige Quasselstrippe aber auch für sechs Monate in den Bau. Für Ex-Germany's next Topmodel-Kandidatin Fiona bedeutet die Angelegenheit keine Lappalie. "Die Sache mit Georgina hat mir mächtig Ärger eingehandelt. Wegen ihrer Plagiats-Vorwürfe musste ich mit meinen Kunden hin- und herschreiben und sie von der Echtheit meiner Ware überzeugen. Das alles hat nicht nur einen finanziellen Schaden für mich bedeutet, sondern auch meinen Ruf geschädigt. Das ist keine Kleinigkeit."

Bleibt also abzuwarten, wie sich Georgina entscheidet! Lästern, zahlen oder einsitzen? ... man wäre jedoch sicher ziemlich überrascht, 
sollte es die 23-Jährige tatsächlich schaffen, bei Erz-Feindin Fiona nicht ins Plaudern zu geraten... 

Quelle: Promiflash​


----------



## Punisher (29 Mai 2013)

Zickenkrieg


----------



## krawutz (30 Mai 2013)

Wie jetzt - "Ruf geschädigt" ?rofl3rofl3rofl3

Und warum macht RTL aus dem Krieg der Hirntoten keine neue Realityshow ?


----------



## Max100 (30 Mai 2013)

krawutz schrieb:


> Wie jetzt - "Ruf geschädigt" ?rofl3rofl3rofl3
> 
> Und warum macht RTL aus dem Krieg der Hirntoten keine neue Realityshow ?



Klar, wäre mal was Neues, statt immer nur Bauer sucht Frau


----------



## tommie3 (31 Mai 2013)

Ab zum "Promi"boxen mit den Hühnern!


----------



## krabbl73 (19 Juni 2013)

2 ganz wichtige Damen, davon wieder mal eine "Schmuckdesignerin"....
unfassbar....


----------

